# Resembling Your Dog



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

I've always found humour in Irony. 
Here's proof that Droll has elements of humour too.


----------



## Dianaleez (Dec 14, 2019)

In years past, I had long auburn hair and an Irish Setter. If anyone commented on the match, I'd confess that only one of us was a natural redhead.


----------



## MishaMini (Jun 21, 2021)

I have very curly hair, and so does my poodle!  We both understand the importance of deep conditioning, I think.


----------



## bree94 (11 mo ago)

Last week, I was walking Nellie to work (red standard pup). Unintentionally I had my reddish / tan jacket and reddish / bronze Yeti mug in my hand.. The jacket and mug match nearly perfectly to each other and with her hair! 

I was slightly embarrassed for half a second because I LOVE playing "On today's episode of people who look like their pets..." Then have a great time pointing them out to whomever I'm with or just in my head to myself. Then I picked my head up high and made sure to smile at passing vehicles hoping I gave someone else a laugh that morning. 

Fun stuff!!


----------

